# Vine Isus



## Sara Lee

Hello, dear everyone,
I came across a Romanian phrase that I don't understand.
Could you please help to explain what the exact meaning of "Vine Isus" in English is?

Ps: And could you please recommend me a good Romanian dictionary?

Thanks in advance~


----------



## farscape

Isus is a another spelling for Iisus, the more common spelling for Jesus in Romanian. Vine Isus/Iisus -> Jesus comes.

For general Romanian language resources please check out the Resources thread. WR has an EN - RO dictionary you can access from the Romanian forum page. A Romanian only dictionary site can be accessed here, dexonline.ro.


----------



## Sara Lee

farscape said:


> Isus is a another spelling for Iisus, the more common spelling for Jesus in Romanian. Vine Isus/Iisus -> Jesus comes.
> 
> For general Romanian language resources please check out the Resources thread. WR has an EN - RO dictionary you can access from the Romanian forum page. A Romanian only dictionary site can be accessed here, dexonline.ro.



Hi, deah farscape
Thank you so much for your great help.
Your answer helps me a lot!


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

I think the correct translation is "Jesus is coming"


----------



## farscape

JoAnne van Heff said:


> I think the correct translation is "Jesus is coming"



Without context - which is not provided - it's unlikely that you can say that for sure. Both _is_ _coming_ and _comes_ are valid.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

In the Christian context, "Jesus is coming" is the only sentence that is heard - it's about Jesus' imminent coming. Jesus doesn't come every day/week/ month etc., but he is coming soon (according to the Christian belief).


----------



## farscape

That's an interpretation based on belief and likely not on a concrete context.

I'm not saying that the translation is wrong but rather that you can't say that it is the only correct one.


----------



## danielstan

Lost in translation...

If one translates from English to Romanian he gets:
"comes" -> "vine"
"is coming" -> "vine"
Romanian does not differentiate between "comes" and "is coming".

So, if we are to translate and adapt (to the context), I think the best is "Jesus is coming".


----------



## farscape

danielstan said:


> Lost in translation...
> 
> If one translates from English to Romanian he gets:
> "comes" -> "vine"
> "is coming" -> "vine"
> Romanian does not differentiate between "comes" and "is coming".
> 
> So, if we are to translate and adapt (to the context), I think the best is "Jesus is coming".



I'm trying to prove a point, why we have the WR fora rules, so bear with me  

Iată vine H... -> Here comes H
Când vine H să ne mântuiască se vor deschide porțile... -> When H comes to save  us, the gates would open
Vine H să ne mântuiască -> H comes/is coming to save us

They all work but having the actual context would, most likely, eliminate ambiguities.

A) the translation should be RO to EN since this is what the OP has requested
B) there is no context just a two-word "phrase" in RO
C) the WR rules require a context to be provided for any and all translation requests, to avoid ambiguities and ensuing speculative discussions
D) the OP is learning the language therefore some liniency could be warranted

farscape - moderator


----------



## Zareza

Hi,
I can guess the context because I also saw this graffiti message on the walls in Romanian city.

There are some guys that sometimes write that Vine Isus (Jesus is coming) on the walls of the buildings. Because of the spelling I can suppose they are not Orthodox (These always spell Iisus).


----------

